# Bacon Wrapped Deer Ham



## smokesh0w (Aug 29, 2014)

Start with Q-view












image.jpg



__ smokesh0w
__ Aug 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokesh0w
__ Aug 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokesh0w
__ Aug 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokesh0w
__ Aug 29, 2014








Marinated the deer ham in Stubbs beef marinate overnight.then sliced and tenderized.

Ingredients in the wrap:
Cream cheese
Shredded Colby jack
Jalapeño peppers
Chopped mushrooms

Then rolled it up and wrapped in bacon. Used Stubbs beef rub to season the meat.  Smoked on an ECB at 225 with hickory pellets in the amazn smoke tray . Doesn't take long to cook bc the deer is sliced so be careful not to overcook. After pulling the meat from the smoker ; I broiled in the oven to crisp the bacon. The bacon doesn't have time to become crispy bc of the short cooking time.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 29, 2014)

Such a different thing!! How very fun! Happy weekend!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2014)

smokesh0w said:


> Start with Q-vie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Why do you call it ham???  Is it meat sliced from the hind quarter?

Bear


----------



## smokesh0w (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Leah, I look forward to all your posts.

Bear- maybe it's a eastern virginia thing, but we call the hind quarters the ham


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2014)

smokesh0w said:


> Thanks Leah, I look forward to all your posts.
> 
> Bear- maybe it's a eastern virginia thing, but we call the hind quarters the ham


That's fine---Nothing wrong with that. Many people call the hind quarters "Hams" here too.

That's why I asked---It's kinda a nickname.

Bear


----------



## dcrosby007 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just had a ham dropped of in a cooler in my driveway... This will give me a direction to go with some of the meat... thanks for the insight...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 23, 2015)

These look great. Just curious, how often do you make these? Not something I would normally do with venison and I am quite intrigued. Nice little appetizers I would bring for the boys when we go to the game dinner waiting for supper to be served.


----------



## disco (Jan 27, 2015)

Those look like tasty bundles of goodness!

Disco


----------

